# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Sylvie 30

## wiewiora87

Witam piszę ponieważ lekarka przepisała mi tabletki Sylvie 30  , mam zespól policystycznych jajników i zaczęła mi zanikać miesiączka bez jakichkolwiek  tabletek nie pojawia się a jak się pojawia to z 2 a nawet miesięcznym opóźnieniem . Biorę je już 8 dzień musiałam je zacząć bez miesiączki bo nie dostaje już 2 miesiąc ale odczuwam nerwowość i brak popędu płciowego, czy ktoś może mi więcej powiedzieć o tych tabletkach i czy to jest normalne? Proszę napiszcie!!!

----------


## miodownik

Skutki uboczne po pigułkach antykoncepcyjnych to bardzo indywidualna sprawa, to po pierwsze. A po drugie, to nie wiem czy Ci lekarz mówił, ale przy pierwszych trzech opakowaniach różne dziwne rzeczy mogą Ci się dziać. Jeśli tylko dolegliwości nie są zbyt uciążliwe to musisz to jakoś przetrzymać, potem powinno być lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mam przepisane sylvie30. Jestem w trakcie pierwszego opakowania. Tyle na różnych forach naczytałam się informacji u skutkach ubocznych, że zaczynam się bać  :Frown:  W sumie obecnie czuje się dobrze, ale jak tylko sobie pomyślę co mnie może czekać przez pierwsze 3-4 opakowania to żołądek zaczyna mnie boleć z nerwów. 
Dziewczyny czy skutki uboczne muszą dotyczyć każdej kobiety stosującej antykoncepcje hormonalną?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do przedmówczyni:

Nie panikuj, bo tabletki antykoncepcyjne to nie narkotyki, że weźmiesz i od razu coś ci się będzie dziać  :Big Grin: 
Całkiem niewykluczone, że nawet nie odczujesz tego, że je przyjmujesz - tak ma coraz więcej dziewczyn. I nie słuchaj tego co wypisują na wszystkich forach, bo zazwyczaj użalają się nad sobą te, które jakieś tam skutki uboczne dopadły (np. plamienie śródcykliczne), ale ich jest mniejszość. 
Zastanawiam się czemu tak rzadko na forach udzielają się kobiety zadowolone z antykoncepcji? :P

Swoją drogą ja biorę sylvie i nic mi się po nich kompletnie nie dzieje.

----------


## miodownik

Oj dziewczynki, no ja rozumiem że się człowiek boi czegoś co jest nieznane ale oprócz złych komentarzy na temat pigułek są tez dobre komentarze. Skupcie się na tych dobrych aspektach brania pigułek, a nie wyolbrzymiajcie w swoich myślach skutków ubocznych które miała koleżanka, bo u każdego to będzie wyglądało inaczej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czemu nikt nie mówi, że zażywanie tabletek antykoncepcyjnych zmniejsza ryzyko wystąpienia raka jajnika i raka endometrium?? Czemu nikt nie mówi, że okres się skraca, nie ma comiesięcznych bólów związanych z okresem, że torbiele się wchłaniają etc.
Przecież jeżeli decydujecie się na pigułki, a mniemam, że każda robi to świadomie, to powinnyście wszystko o nich wiedzieć, a wcześniej wypytać lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę sylvie30 i jakoś nie mam skutków ubocznych, tzn. podczas pierwszego opakowania miałam lekkie plamienia śródcykliczne, niemniej jednak było to tak dawno, że nawet nie pamiętam ile one dokładnie trwały... w każdym bądź razie niedlugo.
A to, że minimalizują wystąpienie raka jajnika i endometrium powiedział mi lekarz zanim jeszcze wypisał receptę na pierwsze opakowanie  :Smile:

----------


## miodownik

Bo najwięcej o szkodliwości pigułek krzyczą te osoby, którym utrwaliły się pigułki sprzed 20 lat które miały końska dawkę hormonu i faktycznie nie były niczym dobrym. A nie biorą te osoby pod uwagę faktu, że nauka idzie do przodu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale trzeba sobie również zdawać sprawę, że jest to jednak systematyczna, chemiczna ingerencja w organizm. Skutki uboczne u jednego wystąpią u innego nie, ale jeszcze u kogoś dopiero za jakiś czas nie odrazu. Poza tym bardzo istotne jest prawidłowe dobranie ant. hormonalnej do pacjentki, co jest zadaniem lekarza, a niestety nie dla każdego lekarza jest to priorytetem. Ponadto przed 20 rż, nie powinno się ingerować w gospodarkę hormonalną, ale oczywiście wybór każdego jest jego indywidualną sprawą, i nie chodzi tu o funkcje terapeutyczne, które czasem wykorzystuje się w zastosowaniu ant. horm. 

AMS

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie tu jest pies pogrzebany, bo lekarze często przepisują tabsy na chybił trafił nie zlecając wcześniej wykonania badań z krwi. Dlatego trzeba tak długo ginekologa az trafi się na odpowiedniego.


Ps. ja też biorę sylvie30, mam 27 lat i regularnie wykonuje badania. Jestem zdrowa  :Smile:

----------


## miodownik

Z tym badaniem poziomu hormonów przed przepisaniem pigułek, to tez jest sporna sprawa, bo lekarz podobno patrząc na pacjentkę i przeprowadzając z nią wywiad potrafi ocenić w przybliżeniu poziomy jej hormonów i dobrać tabletki. 
Ale oczywiście jak już decydujemy się na pigułki, to należy dbać o siebie i pilnować kontrlonych wizyt u ginekologa.

----------


## miodownik

Z tym badaniem poziomu hormonów przed przepisaniem pigułek, to tez jest sporna sprawa, bo lekarz podobno patrząc na pacjentkę i przeprowadzając z nią wywiad potrafi ocenić w przybliżeniu poziomy jej hormonów i dobrać tabletki. 
Ale oczywiście jak już decydujemy się na pigułki, to należy dbać o siebie i pilnować kontrlonych wizyt u ginekologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No, ale jak to lekarz patrz na pacjentke i wie jakie ona ma poziomy hormonów??  :Big Grin: 
Jakoś telepatycznie się to odbywa czy jak?  :Big Grin:  

Dla mnie wyniki hormonów mają być na papierze, a lekarz ma się z nimi zapoznać i dopiero dobrać tabletki. No inaczej to ja sobie tego nie wyobrażam.
Mnie takim właśnie sposobem zostały dobrane sylvie30....... i od blisko 2 lat nie narzekam. To był strzał w dziesiątkę.

----------


## miodownik

Kurcze no nie wiem jak to wytłumaczyć czytałam kiedyś taki artykuł, nie mogę go teraz znaleźć. Nasze fizyczne cechy zdradzają po części w jakich granicach wahają się poziomy hormonów, oraz to jak organizm zachowuje się w czasie cyklu o czym lekarz dowie się zadając nam odpowiednie pytania. A poza tym badania hormonalne przed braniem pigułek tak naprawdę nie mają sensu. Wszystkie pigułki mają w składzie syntetyczny estrogen (wszystkei taki sam), drugi skłądnik - progestagen może być różny. Ale badania hormonalne nie powiedzą które tabletki przepisać, bo w wyniku badąn nie napisane jest jak kobieta będzie się czuła po podaniu danego progestagenu. a poziom hormonów zmienia sie cały czas, wiec z którego dnia cyklu lekarz ma brac badanie?
żeby sprawdzić cykl hormonaly kobiety, to trzeba by wybokać ze 4 serie badąń w 1 cyklu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale coraz więcej lekarzy zaleca takie właśnie badania, zwłaszcza ci w prywatnych gabinetach, bo takiemu co pracuje w państwowej przychodni przez myśl to nie przejdzie... no bo nfz nie ma pieniędzy na takie "pierdoły".
A poza tym powinno się wykonać m.in. morfologię, płytki krwi i krzepliwość krwi  :Smile:

----------


## miodownik

No to oczywiście, że w prywatnych gabinetach chętniej zlecają takie badania, bo i tak płacimy sobie za nie same więc co im tam. A wiadomo, że pacjentowi wydaje się, że im lekarz więcej badań zaleci tym lepszym specjalista jest. Co niejednokrotnie raczej nie jest prawdą...bo jeszcze trzeba wiedzieć co z takim wynikiem badania zrobić  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolodzy na państwowej posadce są w większości przypadków beznadziejni, bo praktykują szeroko rozumiane olewatorstwo i potwierdza to znaczna grupa kobiet. Natomiast jak pójdziesz do tego samego lekarza ale prywatnie, kiedy po godzinach na państwowej posadzie przyjmuje w swoim prywatnym gabinecie, odkryjesz, że to nie ten sam człowiek... niestety  :Frown:  To nie jest sprawiedliwe, chociaż ma swoją dobrą stronę - jak chodzisz prywatnie i nie daj Boże wylądujesz w szpitalu to możesz liczyć na rozmowę i wytłumaczenie czy rozwianie wszelakich wątpliwości. Nie jesteś wówczas traktowana jako kolejna pacjentka... piszę to z własnego doświadczenia. Kiedy byłam w ciąży wylądowałam w szpitalu z krwawieniem, które zagrażało porodem przedwczesnym w 25 tygodniu. Mój lekarz był u mnie na sali po kilka razy dziennie i na bieżąco mnie o wszystkim informował, podczas gdy inne pacjentki były okropnie olewane i musiały domagać się wręcz słowa wyjaśnienia i zwrócenia na siebie uwagi choćby podczas porannej wizyty  :Frown:  Smutne to, ale prawdziwe.
Obecnie biorę sylvie30 od około 2 lat i nie mam powodów do narzekań  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wrcając do tematu sylvie30...

Biorę je już blisko rok. Nie rozbiłam żadnych przerw celem oczyszczenia się organizmu, nie licząc rzecz jasna 7-dniowych przerw pomiędzy kolejnymi opakowaniami. Kilka dni temu wysypało mi całą brodę i dekolt. Nie mam bladego pojęcia czemu?! Czy to może być wina sylvie30?? Czy dopatrywać się przyczyny gdzie indziej??

----------


## miodownik

Ja myślę, że należy dopatrywać się przyczyny w czym innym. Bo ja rozumiem, że na początku brania pigułek może się coś dziwnego dziać, ale po roku brania...to raczej nie logiczne.

----------


## paula :)

ja biorę Sylvie 30 już 2 lata , czuję się świetnie nie mam problemów z miesiączką która kiedyś trwała bite 7 dni teraz trwa 4 dni z czego tylko przez 1 jestem obolała, więc dziewczyny bez obaw  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biore Sylvie 30 od 2 lat i nie mam żadnych skutków ubocznych prócz tego, że moje piersi stały się jędrniejsze  :Wink:  ale to chyba dobrze. Rzecz jasna libido spadło, ale tragedii nie ma.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zaczynam przygodę z tymi tabletkach i man wielkie obawy, ponieważ bardzo boli mnie głowa!  Czy któraś z Pan też tak miała?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pierwsze opakowanie zaczęłam w kwietniu 2016. Czułam się źle, bolała mnie głowa i miałam zawroty, robiło mi się niedobrze, ale lekarka uprzedziła mnie, że tak może być przez pierwsze 3 miesiące. Teraz zaczęłam 4 opakowanie i jest ok. Tak więc cieszę się, że przetrwałam czas kryzysu. Na pewno są także "ukryte" skutki uboczne tego typu tabletek, bo jednak są to hormony syntetyczne i oddziałują na wątrobę, ale miałam wskazania zdrowotne do ich zażywania. Na jesień będę miała usg, okaże się czy oddziałują na to, na co zostały przepisane. 
Podzieliłam się opinią na temat Sylvie 30, ponieważ, gdy zaczynałam je zażywać, nie znalazłam zbyt wielu inf o tym środku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lekarz przepisał mi sylvie30 na zmniejszenie poziomu prolaktyny, guzów na jajniku oraz dolegliwości okresowych (wymioty, mdlenie, ból nie do wytrzymania i potężne krwawienie) . muszę przyznać, to pierwszy okres od 3 lat w którym mogę funkcjonować, nie krwawie aż tak, nie boli mnie dół brzucha. jednak ciągle kręci mi się w głowie, jak bym dostala czyms ciezkim w glowe. nie jestem w stanie się skupić za bardzo  na czymkolwiek, jestem skołowana. czuje się niesamowicie śpiąca, wzrosła mi temperatura do 37,5 i nie spada. czuje się jak chwilę przed chorobą. zdaje sobie sprawe z tego że odświeżam wątek sprzed 2 lat - jednak szukając informacji o sylvie30 nie wiele można znaleźć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bralam sylvie 30 przez jakies niespelna 4 miesiace. Na poczatku wszystko bylo ok, nawet sie cieszylam, ze nie mam zadnych powaznych skutkow ubocznych jak to bywalo przy poprzednich tabletkach( szybki przyrost wagi). Jedynie trochę piersi mi urosly, ale to bylo dla mnie akceptowalne. Jednak przy czwartej paczce zaczelo mi strasznie skakac cisnienie miewalam po 160/90 i odstawilam. Jak ręką odjął...  :Smile:

----------

